# Dos database to Windows database



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Is there anyway to move a dos database to a windows database such as Microsoft Access without keying in each entry in the dos database?

Linda


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What was the name of the DOS database?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Look at the available EXPORT formats of the DOS software.
Then list them here.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

How do I look at the availible dos exports?

Linda


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I assume you currently access the database from DOS???


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not all databases have export facilities.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes the database is accessed within dos.

Linda


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

If this is a standard commercial database it probably has some method of export but we would need to know the name of the application and do a little research.

If this is a custom built, proprietary database you are probably going to have to rekey it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Some information would be helpful. Database name (foxpro,dbase, etc) the creator and we can do some research on it.


----------



## yokaew (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi ..
I have the same question. My DOS DB is FoxPro. Please let me know the instruction on how to export dos db to window db. Thanks.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Adding my 2 coppers here:

MS Access can do a darn good job importing old databases (db), but it's not perfect. It really depends on you, your skills/knowledge, and the amount of time you can devote to it.

If an older database can export to plain or delimited text (foxpro, clarion, etc), that works well. Then you can import through Access's wizard with some fine tuning.

Sometimes, I can get away with importing a large db directly into Access and create some update queries to 'massage' the data, truncating spaces and fixing the formatting. I find this can save time over trying to export from an older db.

There are many options. But for folks to help you they need more information. Like what program created the db (e.g., Foxpro) or what the actual db file name is (e.g., mydata1.dbf).


----------

